# Toyota ESP 9000 Vs. Tajima TEMX C-1201



## blackheartbikes (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a quick decision to make. Today is Saturday and I'm looking to pick up a Machine by Monday. I have a choice between a Toyota ESP 9000 (barely used by a bored housewife that only used it to embroider her sheets and towels with appro 10 hours of use) She purhcased it in 2005 with Stitchmaster software as well as two other software programs and tons of thread. The other is a Tajima TEMX C-1201 that was purchased around 1999 that was used in an alterations shop but hardly used and comes with tons of extras including software, computer, scanner. I really don't need the computer, scanner etc. I just need the Machine with Embroidery software. I will be doing Hats, and Nylon for backpacks, sweatshirts. I'm a small development (prototype company) and professional graphic designer. Any thoughts on what machine to go for? The Tajima is $7900 and the Toyota is $7500 and both are probably negociable. I'm thinking the Toyota because it's newer. Both machines are barely used but the Toyota probably has less hours and is almost new. Any thoughts? Hunter P.S. I just found another Toyota ESP 9000 with a computer with little use listed for $6200.00 Any insight would be great. (by the way, I'm a professional graphic designer that regularly uses a Summa DC3 digital thermal printer, Graphtec plotter and a Sublimation machine as well as a Juki 241h industrial sewing machine. I do prototyping and have a private backpack label).


----------

